# i think all my plants are dying



## htram (Aug 26, 2010)

So, rushing into things as always.. i purchased play sand from Home Depot and planted a bunch of HC and hairgrass.. most of it is floating up to the top and some of it looks like it's dying. 

Has anyone had any success with planting in play sand? (I'm not using anything underneath it). 

Should I switch to flourite or eco complete? It's so damn expensive though.. :T


----------



## 2ichigo2 (Aug 25, 2010)

I planted hairgrass using gravel only without using anything like root booster. Purely using EI dosing and the hairgrass are doing fine for 2 weeks already.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi htram,

Tell us about your lighting and fertilization please.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Play sand from Home depot did not work for me ether.
I think it have something in it that is not good for plants.
And i had some peat moss and worm casting for the first layer.


----------



## htram (Aug 26, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi htram,
> 
> Tell us about your lighting and fertilization please.


I've actually switched the play sand out with Eco-Complete.. here's my current setup:

tank: 90 gallon tank (48" long, 24" high, 18x deep)
lighting: T5ho 2x 54s 12000k and 2x 54w 6000 midday lights (all on for 8 hours total a day)
co2: 20lb tank with milwaukee regulator, DIY Tom Barr dual venturi reactor and powerhead
(co2 is on for 8 hours along with lights)
substrate: Eco-Complete, 140lb. or 7 bags
filtration: SunSun HW-302 canisters x2

plants: HC, dwarf hairgrass, microswords, blyxa japonica
and a bunch of random stem plants 
Fertz: EI method and root tabs

Problem:

Some of my stem plants' leaves are either translucent or have tears in them along with some browning but I don't think it's algae.

My carpet plants (HC, dwarf hairgrass) are not growing or spreading (it's been about a week) and show signs of browning at the tips. My microswords however seem to be doing good, they are about a week old as well some brown or yellow tips but I'm just clipping them.

My blyxa japonica is all shredded up looks like angel hair pasta or something lol.

I should probably mention the fish I have in there, they could be the cause of some of my problems:

Jardini Arrowana
Peacock
2 Catfish
2 Oto Catfish
2 Plecos
3 Zebra Snails

Thanks and any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## htram (Aug 26, 2010)

Also, just wondering but are my lights too high up for my tank? I got em on 2" posts that hold them above the water...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi htram,

I am assuming you are dosing Micros and Macros. 

Do you have really soft water where you live?

Have you checked your nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia levels....I had this happen once and my nitrates were really high. With the predator fish, you may be getting a lot of fish waste which is giving you extra ammonia/nitrates.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

How long has this been setup? Seems like a very new setup with new substrate that can be leaching out some intense ammonia, but just my guess. Test water condition like Seatle Aquarist mentioned. I really don't think it is a high nitrate conditon due to bio overload. Most likely it is just new tank syndrome.

The condition of the plants can be due to getting used to their new home. The water parameters of the tank where they used to be are different than yours and the plants need to adjust to the new home.

Let it run its course and do frequent large water changes. BTW if you have new substrate you really don't need the root tabs. The substate has enough "stuff" to fertilize the roots for some time before you need to use root tabs or any other substrate fertilizaton. Keep up the EI dosing method.


----------

